# Dreaming of fish and plants



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm still doing the planning for my new planted aquarium, so I come here and read every day and look up info on plants I might want. I pretty much have planted tanks on the brain. So I guess it's not surprising that I've started to dream about them.

In my dream last night I went to the home of a planted tank expert. I don't know his name, but I think he was supposed to represent a conglomeration of the folks here. He had one beautiful tank after another. He showed me a CO2 diffuser that he had made that was a coiled glass tube. When I asked him about the process of making it, he explained it, but I couldn't understand the words (which goes along with him representing some of the really smart folks here  ). He demonstrated it by using the aerosol CO2 which I asked about the other day. I was surprised that he had it because it isn't for sale in the States. He said he put it in his pocket on a trip to England. The CO2 looked really cool spiraling through the glass coil.

There was nothing earth-shattering in the dream or anything, but it's the first time I've had a dream about an aquarium. 

Anybody else dream about your tanks?


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*uh*

uh...im not touching this one.....just kidding.....but i do get rather obsessive with my tank, especially recently. Always need just one more thing for my setup...that was 5 things ago.........


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, I have fish dreams all the time. I have one recurring one where I find tanks that I've forgotten about for years and all of the fish and plants are doing fine.... :shock:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I had one where there was beard algae that reappeared faster than I could take it out. I actually woke up sweating. Actually, I'd call that a nightmare.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, I dream of my fish often, especially if I feel guilty about neglecting them when school gets intense... one reoccuring one is similar to your's Jan, where I find one still at my parents house that I've forgotten about from my childhood, and all the fish are still alive... or I dream of really amazing fish stores, one time in my dream I stopped at a gas station in the middle of a desert and it turned out to also be a fish tank... the weirdest though is the constantly reoccuring one of my fish swimming right out of the tank and into the air and swimming all around the room as I try in vain to catch them with a net like butterflies.... crazy huh?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You people should give your therapists a call.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

After one of my sessions, _my_ therapist needed a therapist :fear:


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have fish dreams sometimes...and there mostly bad. One of the dreams was when I forgot the fish I bought at a local auction and left it in the car for two months. When I found it, there was some ugly/scary looking fish swimming with the dead decomposed bodies.

I don't think that's a good sign....


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it is interesting how we seem to dream often of neglecting our fish, or forgetting about them, I guess it's a reflection of our concern, and I'm glad to hear this is common with others.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I agree Raven.


----------

